# Free from Uncle Sam........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/even-ozarks-coroner-gets-surplus-military-guns-165311708.html

Our tax dollars at work folks:laugh:


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey I use to work for Gov can I get some toys


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't see the problem, our Ozarkian forum members are a pretty scary group.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't see the problem, our Ozarkian forum members are a pretty scary group.


I know you were joking but seriously, where is the problem? I have no issue with anyone (with a stable mind) having personal protection. Why should it be different for the coroner? Kind of pisses me off that he gets this stuff at my expense and I'm apparently not eligible though.



> Wortham is the Sharp County, Arkansas, coroner. He says the Humvee helps him navigate the rugged terrain of the Ozarks foothills, *but he struggled to explain why he needs the surplus military weapons* he acquired more than two years ago.


What irritates me is that he just doesn't come out and say it like it is. No need to "struggle" with an answer, just put on a big smile and say "Hey, you'd grab it too if you had a chance!".

I know I would...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

He needs protection from zombies.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't see the problem, our Ozarkian forum members are a pretty scary group.


naaaaaa...........we just be some simple folkz..:sssh:..........livin' simple livez.....:cheers:

....pay no never-mind to them thar' banjos boy..........:ignore:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I was hoping this would be a how-to thread on getting 'Free from Uncle Sam'. *disappointed* 

Let's remember who else loves these programs....corporations and defense contractors who benefit from producing these items being given away while we are handed the bill.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Double post! Sorry


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

My major problem is that our government is trying to keep guns out of "civilian" hands while offering them free to law-enforcement and government personnel. Kind of makes one wonder just who they think the "enemy" is.

Especially after the "Fast and Furious" debacle where they intentionally armed Mexican drug cartels. 

Seems the only people they want disarmed are the citizens of the US.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I've felt confident in my opinion that the top of our fedgo v is occupied by organized crime. Most other powerful nations are as well.


----------

